# Rimmed vs Rimless Aquarium Tanks?



## jsvand5 (Aug 26, 2012)

I honestly don’t mind rimmed tanks at all. I actually prefer them most of the time because I like canopies that match the stand. I’m pretty lazy and my one rimless tank usually has hard water stains and looks dirty at the waterline. Also limits fish choices to non jumpers unless you want to add a screen top which kind of kills the aesthetics anyway.


----------



## neverLamp (Jul 28, 2020)

jsvand5 said:


> I honestly don’t mind rimmed tanks at all. I actually prefer them most of the time because I like canopies that match the stand. I’m pretty lazy and my one rimless tank usually has hard water stains and looks dirty at the waterline. Also limits fish choices to non jumpers unless you want to add a screen top which kind of kills the aesthetics anyway.



I'm actually the same way! I have a 10G rimless that has hard water stains near the backside where the sponge filter is. I don't intent to keep fish that like to jump, but moreso was thinking about the aesthetic. I'm trying to justify to myself I can spend that amount of money just for the glass quality and rimless aesthetic, but I just can't seem to for a price increase of $450. Truly a first world problem indeed!


----------



## Asteroid (Jul 26, 2018)

Definitely a personal choice and is MOSTLY aesthetic. Rimless does allow you to grow plants and place hardscape above the water assuming you were going to lid the rimmed tank. It also allow viewing the tank from the top which I defintely enjoy. And of course there is that minimal to none interference when viewing the tank. Are you a scaper or a grower? if the former I would go rimless it's not like you buy a tank every month.


----------



## en7jos (Jun 7, 2020)

Easy to come to terms with having spent $450 unnecessarily if you go rimless and later decide it was an unnecessary extravagance. But if you go with the cheaper option, spend weeks / months / years and more $$$ getting it all setup and just the way you want, are you then going to kick yourself you didn't go rimless every time you look at the tank?

If you want / like the rimless look, then pay the money. As @Asteroid says, it's a one off purchase, so I'd get the one you actually want if you can! =)


----------



## neverLamp (Jul 28, 2020)

I am actually looking to become a better scaper! I find immense satisfaction planning and preparing a scape and see how it turns out haha, despite how much I lack artistically. You're right as well, it is a one time investment, and if I consider how long I plan to use it (forever haha!), it doesn't seem so expensive. 

And @en7jos, I think you make a great point! It's much easier to live with the choice of beauty while expensive, rather than cheap and regretful. I'll start saving up and start planning the build! Thank you all for the wonderful constructive input.


----------



## Kubla (Jan 5, 2014)

I think the style of aquascape makes a little difference too. I think rimless tanks pair well with the minimalist style of an Iwagumi scape.


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

How about acrylic?
https://dreamfishtanks.com/products...fresh-or-saltwater-acrylic-aquarium-50-gallon

Save $200..
https://www.petsupplies.com/item/ac...JHSzdNBjYPlVAQA9PyBZrI-prVGiTEw0aAvXzEALw_wcB


----------



## Asteroid (Jul 26, 2018)

Acrylic scratches way to easy (no desire to buff them out) and the tops on those tanks aren't completely open usually making scaping difficult.


----------



## Blue Ridge Reef (Feb 10, 2008)

4 of my aquariums are rimless and I have to admit that they are my favorites and get the most compliments from average people coming over who have never attempted to keep life in water. I've also seen (and have) rimmed tanks that I thought were fantastic. Everything with a cord becomes something you want to hide, tops/lights aren't as easy to find/fit, etc. and so much as a powerhead you might want to attach to a side glass becomes all that much more of an eyesore with a clean sleek look though. Having tanks from 5 to 125 gallons, I'd surmise that that larger your aquarium is, the harder it would be to pull off a stunning rimless aquarium though. You just *have* to have more than a couple of things that move water and they all come with a black electrical cord. 40 gallons is kind of in the middle, but I think I'd be inclined to go rimless if I wanted a showpiece tank in that size range.


----------



## Asteroid (Jul 26, 2018)

Bonus benefit of Rimless:

If you get tired of your submersed setup you could flip the tank upside down and use it to contain moisture for an emersed one. LOL, I actually did this once.


----------



## shoteh (Nov 13, 2007)

Rimless for centerpiece, rimmed for just growing things or keeping fish.

I have both types of tanks and do spend a lot of my time looking at my rimless one HOWEVER I think it's because I spent the most time on it, even with the regular maintenance. 

If you get a rimless, get it on a stand by itself away from other tanks if you have enough space. It will make the investment much more appreciated.


----------



## Shrimpz (Jan 11, 2011)

I personally would get the rimmed tank for $50 over the rimless for $500, unless it was going to be the biggest tank I'll own.


----------



## neverLamp (Jul 28, 2020)

Shrimpz said:


> I personally would get the rimmed tank for $50 over the rimless for $500, unless it was going to be the biggest tank I'll own.



It will be my biggest tank until I move out!


----------



## atm424 (Jan 21, 2014)

I just got back into planted tanks this year and decide to go with the rimless tank (UNS 60U). I had previously had 10, 20 and 75 gallon tanks that had the black rim. Both styles are completely viable and more subject to personal preference than anything else. I will say that the rimless tanks seem to cultivate a higher degree of attention to detail because it really shows water stains and the like. This is true for me and I'm not saying its true across the board! What ever you choose you are the one that has to deal with it every day, so choose what you will enjoy the most!


----------



## Capsaicin_MFK (Nov 15, 2009)

Rimless all the way, but then again it's not my money.

I had a custom 100g rimless and my main concern was hardwater stains developing, but I never had an issue because every weekly waterchange I cleaned the waterline with vinegar. You will be limited on the fish species you keep as some fish love to jump. I lost about 5 or 6 really big roseline barbs due to them jumping out and it crushed me. Pros and cons for both types of tanks, so I wish you luck!


----------



## Econde (Oct 13, 2015)

I like Rimless for sure


----------



## AcidGambit (Aug 30, 2018)

Water stains are minimized with an overflow and sump setup because the waterline stays constant.


----------



## Bunsen Honeydew (Feb 21, 2017)

Rimless definitely look nice, but I'll probably never own one due to the available sizes and having small kids.

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## mourip (Mar 15, 2020)

Econde said:


> I like Rimless for sure


Nice. What brand and size?


----------



## Bunsen Honeydew (Feb 21, 2017)

mourip said:


> Nice. What brand and size?


Looks like a diy that's taped up and not siliconed yet.

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Econde (Oct 13, 2015)

Diy for sure. It's 36" x 18" x 12" high. Essentiallya 30 gallon breeder


----------



## mourip (Mar 15, 2020)

Oops. I missed the silicone on the chairs and the blue tape and the glass braces. I missed a lot 

Nice size and proportions.


----------



## BullyBee (May 9, 2020)

I had a rimless 40 g breeder made for me and I don’t ever think I’ll buy rimmed again unless


----------

